# P220 early model (magazine)



## ajlove3rd (Jun 9, 2009)

Could anybody please tell me where can I buy the magazine for P220 (early model)?

Thank you....








:roll::roll:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

your IP address puts you somewhere in Asia... As far a I know (I could be wrong), You aren't going to be able to purchase a magazine in the United States and have shipped out of the this country. Again, I could be wrong about this...


----------



## ajlove3rd (Jun 9, 2009)

I think Gentleman JS did not answer my question. I will wait someone else to help me with my question.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

ajlove3rd said:


> I think Gentleman JS did not answer my question. I will wait someone else to help me with my question.


Well ajlove3rd, you missed JS's point. Most of the recommended sources by the members will be local to the USA market only, and that's why JS was trying to get more info from you if you are in the USA or outside the USA, so that members can give you the right advise of where you can purchase your item. If you can help the members by clarifying this fact it would be much more easier to help you.

for USA market, try:
TOPGUN SUPPLY
Cheaper than dirt
and MIDWAY USA

for outside the USA, well no knowledge of sources.

NB: Next time when you ask a question and you get a reply asking for clarification from a respected member try to be more curtious, because that member took the time and effort to try to collect as much information to better help you in your request.


----------



## ajlove3rd (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you Jimmy for reply and give me some sources. I checked recommended sources but I found none of them have that. Since this is an old model, I am not sure you about that.

:smt023


----------

